
WSJ – The Fable of Edward Snowden - joatmon-snoo
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fable-of-edward-snowden-1483143143?mg=id-wsj
======
jimnotgym
Wow the leading lie is a real porker. Of all the things they could have said
about Snowden they criticise him for pulling a sicky?

